# Any Distillers out there?



## bigdumbjarhead (Jun 26, 2017)

I am a former Home Brewer, still part owner of a Brewery but sold all of my brewing equipment and got an 8 gallon pot still, anyone else?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jun 26, 2017)

bigdumbjarhead said:


> I am a former Home Brewer, still part owner of a Brewery but sold all of my brewing equipment and got an 8 gallon pot still, anyone else?


Just my thoughts, but probably not a good venue to discuss activities that are potentially illegal in the US.

https://www.ttb.gov/spirits/home-distilling.shtml


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 26, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Just my thoughts, but probably not a good venue to discuss activities that are potentially illegal in the US.
> 
> https://www.ttb.gov/spirits/home-distilling.shtml


I have to agree on that.


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 26, 2017)

Hey! Any Idaho pot farmers out there?!? [emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji][emoji]128514[/emoji]

I agree this is not a topic for a public forum.


----------



## smokin lou530 (Jun 26, 2017)

Home Brewing beer is perfectly legal in all 50 states. Moonshine, however, is not.


----------



## davemo (Jun 30, 2017)

Distilling is however legal in my state. Home distilling of course


----------



## davemo (Jun 30, 2017)

[h1]State Overview state laws[/h1]

Not only is it legal to own a still in the state of Missouri, it is legal to produce up to 200 gallons per year per household of moonshine for personal use and not for sale. This also means basic usage of a still for distilling water, vinegar, essential oils is also legal.

I could not find details on transportation of distilled spirits for personal use but because it is illegal to sell moonshine it could be likely they could consider transporting moonshine to be an attempt to sell it so it is advised to not transport bottles of moonshine since the fine is $10,000 dollars for the first offense, $25,000 for the second, and $50,000 for the third offense.

Section 311.055.1


> No person at least twenty-one years of age shall be required to obtain a license to manufacture intoxicating liquor, as defined in section 311.020, for personal or family use. The aggregate amount of intoxicating liquor manufactured per household shall not exceed two hundred gallons per calendar year if there are two or more persons over the age of twenty-one years in such household, or one hundred gallons per calendar year if there is only one person over the age of twenty-one years in such household. Any intoxicating liquor manufactured under this section shall not be sold or offered for sale





>





> End of discussion on legality





>





>


----------



## masonsjax (Jun 30, 2017)

Anyone interested in seeing the end of the outdated laws on home distilling should definitely check out the Hobby Distilers Association. They were able to get a bill introduced last year that would have legalized hobby scale distilling at the federal level. Unfortunately congress was too busy fighting over which bathroom to use and it did not go to vote, but had overwhelming support from all sides. The word is they figured it would pass easily in the next round, but it now needs to be attached to a new bill and reintroduced. The association has run low on funds and can't at the moment afford to continue paying the lobbyist that did all of this work and got so close. They need support from everyone whether you are interested in distilling or just want to see the hobby scene come out from hiding. Please help spread the word.

https://www.hobbydistillersassociation.org


----------



## actech (Jul 1, 2017)

davemo said:


> [h1]State Overview state laws[/h1]
> 
> Not only is it legal to own a still in the state of Missouri, it is legal to produce up to 200 gallons per year per household of moonshine for personal use and not for sale. This also means basic usage of a still for distilling water, vinegar, essential oils is also legal.
> 
> ...


But as far as the fed goes its still illegal. Just like weed for all the states who have legalized. The feds can still bust ya. If they cant get their tax money they just arent happy.


----------



## hoity toit (Jul 1, 2017)

yes. we make it for medicinal purposes.


----------



## Shiner ECV (Apr 2, 2018)

i do…hence the name, 3" column.


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 22, 2018)

Im on it too


----------

